# Who's Got The Best Lawn Mower/Tractor On AS?



## Sawyer Rob

Who's got it?? And what is it??

SR


----------



## Genius.

I've got a Ingersol mower, it's a solid tractor, the only problem is it has only a 42" deck

I just picked up a JD 345 yesterday with power steering and a 54" deck.
Some day I'll get a zero turn. 

I gotta clean the Ingersol up and put it for sale now:hmm3grin2orange:



I really aught to get goats, them I can get rid of the mower. I hate mowing, it's the worst job I have


----------



## slinger

my lawn mower is 14 years old and is the best although she does complain occasionally when I ask her to go mow the grass:msp_smile:


----------



## stihl023/5

Does my wife count? She mowed the lawn today.


----------



## tbow388

*Mine*

By far not the best but this mower has done me good.

It's a White LT165. A bit better than a MTD line but not as good as Cub Cadet. I am on my 9th season mowing with it.







The only problems I have had out of it is the starter. I rebuilt it last year. I have also broke the hub out of the front wheel. Just welded it back.

I mow down by my lake and some of the terrain is pretty darn rough. I also pull a yard trailer that I am very well known to REALLY overload it. I should have wore that mower out years ago but it keeps on going.


----------



## jdc123

Ferris IS1500 zero turn. 48 in., 21 HP Kawasaki. These are the mowers with the suspension. I'll never own anything else.


----------



## Sagetown

Sawyer Rob said:


> Who's got it?? And what is it??
> 
> SR



This is the best I've ever owned. Just replaced my 26 yr old 38STX with this JD D110.


----------



## stihl sawing

Bad boy 60 inch, These pics are when i first bought it, It's a little dirtier now.lol


----------



## Arbonaut

Roland McPhearson from the Grass Thread beats all yun's. 1939 Toro.



​


----------



## Sawyer Rob

There's some nice mowers here!! Thanks for the answers/picts...

Last fall i bought a new Grasshopper 725, Kubota powered...






I picked a GH because they build reliable mowers and i like the "deck out front". It makes the mower ride MUCH better, and it makes mowing under bushes or evergreen tree's MUCH easier...

Another NICE thing about this model GH, GH makes a snowblower option for it, it's easy/fast to put on, and this baby really throws the snow!!






Anyway, back to the GH, i bought a few options for it, like the "Grammer" seat, and the 61" "power fold" deck. It sure makes cleaning out under the deck OR sharpening blades easy!






This thing is super smooth, and will mow faster than i want to go, so i'm not having to mow grass all day, and be half dead when i'm done! 

Well, that's my mower and as you can tell, i really like it...

SR


----------



## mesupra

I have a Deere lx280, Kawasaki motor, 48" deck and powerflow bagger setup. Love the powerflow no need to rake and it leaves the grass like a fresh vacuumed carpet.


----------



## Cpjlube

I have a Woods Mow n machine, made by Grasshopper. Kubota powered also. All my gas powered mower engines seemed to need major repairs between 700 and 1000 hrs, despite good maintenance. The diesels seem to go forever.


----------



## tbow388

*Well Looky Here*

I posted a pic of my mower and then my son bought this for me.

I am one lucky dad!!!!!






26hp Kohler- 54" cut. I didn't ever know a mower could drive and cut so nice!!!!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Sawyer Rob

WOW, what a deal you got! Nice mower!

SR


----------



## Walt41

I guess they don't count but, I still have a small financial interest in a landscaping company and we have two Dixie Choppers. Personally I cut with a 48" and 32" JD walk behinds...some Jobs require the big guy in my avatar with a 72" deck.


----------



## luckydozenfarm

View attachment 295181


Mahindra 3616..40 HP..4x4..A/C...Radio..Grapple Bucket...6ft finishing mower out back

If you have never mowed your grass in the A/C you are missing out. 

I love this thing


----------



## stihl sawing

Ok, you win.


----------



## Walt41

luckydozenfarm said:


> View attachment 295181
> 
> 
> Mahindra 3616..40 HP..4x4..A/C...Radio..Grapple Bucket...6ft finishing mower out back
> 
> If you have never mowed your grass in the A/C you are missing out.
> 
> I love this thing



I need a grapple


----------



## Walt41

luckydozenfarm said:


> View attachment 295181
> 
> 
> Mahindra 3616..40 HP..4x4..A/C...Radio..Grapple Bucket...6ft finishing mower out back
> 
> If you have never mowed your grass in the A/C you are missing out.
> 
> I love this thing



I have the 4510, let me add that A/C, tinted windows and a 400 watt stereo system is the way to go(factory system was weak) I also added a gel pillow for added comfort on big jobs.


----------



## KenJax Tree

JD WH52A walk behind


----------



## luckydozenfarm

Walt41 said:


> I have the 4510, let me add that A/C, tinted windows and a 400 watt stereo system is the way to go(factory system was weak) I also added a gel pillow for added comfort on big jobs.



The only thing I don't like about mine is the headroom. I use it to move logs and I have to take off my logging hardhat when I'm getting in and out. I think it was designed for someone under 6' tall. Also, the seat is terrible, the angle makes you feel like your gonna slide forward all the time. I need to get in there one day and figure out how to install my leather office chair in there...lol

I was loading bucked rounds into my dump trailer one day, and it started raining so hard I had to turn on my flood lights. Usually my day is over when that happens, but I was able to keep working in the rain for hours. And to think I used to have to roll them up a ramp into the trailer BY HAND!!! I pick up 3 or 4 at a time and drop them into the trailer now.


----------



## Toyboy

Mine is a Kubota BX2230 3cyl diesel with 60" deck and 50" two stage snow blower


----------



## AuerX

I love my old WheelHorse 310-8.:smile2:


----------



## Dalmatian90

I don't mess around with paying bankers to mow my lawn.







Still using the snow plow for work in my swim pond mucking it out...hopefully this weekend I can be done with that and switch to lawnmowing mode


----------



## steverogers

*Best Tractor*

1971 Gravely 816 slightly modified. Blow all your entries 2 little bitty pieces. Ugly as me (the old dirtiest dawg) but runs sweet as a nut. & works harder than a coal miner with a hand drill. So BE It! Sayum LoneSome PoleKat,... Kimosabi


----------



## Walt41

View attachment 295545
Yes, I am the gun lobby.


----------



## steverogers

*Best Tractor*

Didn't know you meant loader tractors, 1966 Massey Ferguson 50 hp gas with loader & 15' 4 stick hoe. Again ugly as me & twice as strong as SuperMan, "Woodie" My good strong right arm. 4 sale cause I'm movin. Sellin everything, great little machine shop & tools old vinyl, turntables, tools, need 2 travel light from now on, no more toys 4 me. I feel bad about it don't u? Thanks L.P.


----------



## Ductape

I'm with luckydozen and Walt....... mowing with the A/C on is the way to go. No dust, pollen, bees, ticks....... and your beer stays cold longer. 






It has also done alot more than mow over the years.....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

You guys have some nice tractors and they work great for mowing bigger open area's...

But, they don't work well at all for me. They don't turn short enough, are waaay to high up to mow under my tree's and with all the turning they are waaaaay too slow... I do use a tractor on my rotary cutter though, where i only want/need that rough of a cut...

I also use tractors for most of my logging too,































SR


----------



## sarge3604

Kubota bx18 18 horse diesel also has a bucket


----------



## J.Walker

BX 2360






.


----------



## REJ2

I bought a new JD GT245 with a 54" deck back in 2003. Works well for my two acre property. Still has the original battery in it.


----------



## stihl023/5

I still say my wife and she uses the push mower no less! Haven't put the deck on the wheelhorse in years :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's my "fleet" until i get the older one sold! lol






A guy i know came by yesterday and mowed a little with it, you couldn't have pryed the grin off his face with a crowbar!

I expect he will be back with a pile of hundreds and a trailor S   N !

DM


----------



## little possum

Mom uses a XP495 diesel JD with 62" deck
Another older JD 165? 38" gas burner for trim/rough work

I just picked up a 02 Kubota BX2200 that will not engage the mid shaft. Lots of grinding noise. But its diesel, 4wd, has the ROP bar, and 60" deck ))

Sister has a JD 110 resto project and a JD H

Pop has a JD 2130. Gets bushhog duty, skidder duty, plow, etc etc

Ive got a IH 454 gasser that has a stuck piston :/ Rusted fast. Has a FEL to go on it when ever I get it going. Also a Farmall H that was great grandpaws.

Grandpaws 820JD sittin in the driveway with sickle mower. Has air in the fuel lines and is being a pain. Uses more oil than gas.


----------



## DexterDay

Dixie Chopper Excalibur 3374 

33HP 74" Deck They claim the "Worlds Fastest Lawn Mower" :msp_rolleyes:

It does o.k....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Little Deere  Loaded up heading to do a clearing job. Skidded logs while the track loader or backhoe knocked em over.


----------



## treeguy347

We BBQ'd and drank beer with the crew and owner of the real world's fastest lawnmower on the Bonneville Salt Falts in 2008. Watched him do 85.183 mph 

View attachment 301852


----------



## Preston

Mine ain't the best, but it servers me well. My L2800 Kubota and a 6 ft Bushhog finishing mower. What I really like about this setup, is it can handle a boom pole, harrow, rotary mower, seeder, drag logs, plus a number of other jobs around here. I love it.


----------



## RPrice

stihl023/5 said:


> I still say my wife and she uses the push mower no less! Haven't put the deck on the wheelhorse in years :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You are indeed, a brave man!!


----------



## promac850

Probably my 317 with the Briggs 18 hp, 48" deck and stuff. Doesn't even load down hardly at all lopping 4" of grass off of the earth's 'hair'. Will mow hay up to 1.5' tall. You do have to slow down mowing hay, though...


----------



## stihl023/5

RPrice said:


> You are indeed, a brave man!!



Yep, but she is still mowin.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

steverogers said:


> 1971 Gravely 816 slightly modified. Blow all your entries 2 little bitty pieces. Ugly as me (the old dirtiest dawg) but runs sweet as a nut. & works harder than a coal miner with a hand drill. So BE It! Sayum LoneSome PoleKat,... Kimosabi



Gravely is where it is at. Have an 816, 8183-T, 816S, and 8160 in the rider group.




Jimmy


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

I have a JD L110 and a bad case of tractor envy thanks to you guys...lol
I restored this old Kubota a while back but I had no practical use for it so I sold it. If it would have been 4wd I would have found a loader for it and been able to justify letting it sit in the garage












Like to do it again but this time it will be green and 4wd


----------



## H 2 H

Sagetown said:


> This is the best I've ever owned. Just replaced my 26 yr old 38STX with this JD D110.



I had the 38 (mine was 21 years old) and the rear end went out last summer so last summer I bought the D110 

View attachment 310252


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here's my 68 MF10 Massey Ferguson. This picture was taken at the chainsaw races at the local county fair, we used it to pull a trailer full of saws around. I don't use it for mowing, just got it cause its cool. I took it to a garden tractor pull last weekend, with me on it the weight was 1143lbs!!!
I just ran in an exhibition run but I pulled the pulling sled loaded to its maximum 1500lbs just shy of 100'. It was fun.


----------



## farmer steve

andydodgegeek said:


> Here's my 68 MF10 Massey Ferguson. This picture was taken at the chainsaw races at the local county fair, we used it to pull a trailer full of saws around. I don't use it for mowing, just got it cause its cool. I took it to a garden tractor pull last weekend, with me on it the weight was 1143lbs!!!
> I just ran in an exhibition run but I pulled the pulling sled loaded to its maximum 1500lbs just shy of 100'. It was fun.



sweet looking massey andy.


----------



## mooboy76

J.Walker said:


> BX 2360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ooh that one looks nice! 

Good size for my property/needs too. Do you like it? 

Does it usually come with any of the implements or are they all a-la-carte?

I think one of those with a snowblower attachment would be just what I need.


----------

